# IVF (at LWC)?



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi girls, 

And especially those of you at LWC - quick question re IVF timings....

Now of course I'm hoping IUI number 3 will work, but if it doesn't, I want to be prepared to move straight to IVF. So quick question about timing: when do you have to start in your cycle to kick off IVF? Is there a day 2 scan/blood test needed? And then what happens? 

If IUI 3 fails, then CD1 will be about 30th March, and 31st March-4th April I am out of the country for work. If this is the time I need to have scans/bloods etc, then I need to cancel my work trip - so just trying to plan a bit in advance. I don't want to have to wait a whole month not doing anything (although I guess I could do another natural IUI in the meantime like Dottie...)

Grateful if those of you who have had IVF at LWC (or looked into it) could shed any light on this...

thanks so much!
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Laura. Well from what I can gather it depends on whether you are on short or long protocol. For short protocol, its like iui and bood tests/scans are on Day 1-3. For long protocol it seems you have to down regulate (effectively like going into early menopause for a couple of weeks using a nasal spray or something of the sort) then it proceeds like the short protocol ie scan/bloods etc & whatever drugs they put you on. Either way I suspect they need to scan/take bloods at the start of your cycle. I suggest you give them a ring & ask to be put through to the nurses who can then talk you through it all. 

Hope that helps a bit & lots of  for this cycle!!

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Felix is right........ it depends whether your consultant recommends the long or short protocol. If short version, then stims start around the same time as IUI.  However, my consultant said she wanted me to have a drug free month before starting IVF, hence my natural IUI this month.  Maybe check with the clinic..

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks girls, I must start reading up on it a bit more....
Do you know why you would be recommended long vs short protocol?

Just keeping my fingers firmly crossed that the IUI works so I don't need to try to fit in IVF, but I want to be prepared in case I do have to.

Dottie - hope the 2WW is going OK...

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Laura
I'm not having IVF at the LWC, but I'm using the short protocol, only because I can't take the pill.  Your consultant should take everything into account, including medical history prior to starting.

Good luck with 2WW  
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

short protocol is usually used by poor responders and older women (like me!!!) as they don't shut down the ovaries beforehand. Never cycled at LWC but have done Long and short protocols.

With the Long you start sniffing synarel or injecting buserelin (I think LWC go for the injecting as my friend did that) don't need bloods etc in that time and then stimm ater that and it is the same as short protocol. The whole thing is about 6 weeks- you have bloods and scans in that time, but LWC don't do them daily maybe 3-4 time in the stimming phase.

with short on day 1-2 you have bloods and start stimming (injecting stimms) straight away , get scans and bloods for about 11 days and then 
trigger and EC, ET.and is over in 2 weeks.

This link explains both LP and SP well http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132207.msg1969292;topicseen#msg1969292
L x


----------

